# Bathroom vanity plans



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

Can anyone point me to a site where I can get plans for a bathroom vanity? Specifically,I want to build a 48" wide vanity with drawers and add a formica top with sink.

Thanks,
Rocky


----------



## Bart Zahn (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is a set of well detailed plans for a 60" vanity you could possibly modify. Might at least give you something to work with. (http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/pdf/wb298-vanity.pdf) The home page link is (http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/wb000-cutdiag.html) they have a nice assortment of other free plans as well. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Maybe post a sample picture off of Google, of the style you are looking for. Would be able to narrower down the possibilities.


----------

